# What is the purpose of this extra material above chrome lug ?



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

Just picked up my Master x Light and I was wondering what the purpose of this extra material is for and can it be cut off ?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Might be headtube extension for a higher bar position. Seven, Serotta and Pegoretti do that all the time, although I haven't seen it above a lug. Either way, unless you need the bar lower, I don't see any reason to cut it. Just might consider it a blue spacer and fairly unique.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*What size?*

Colnago made and makes the 61 and up sizes in a "freuler" style. The top tube is a bit lower with the head and seat tube extended. Names after the Swiss rider Urs Freuler.



Anthony said:


> Just picked up my Master x Light and I was wondering what the purpose of this extra material is for and can it be cut off ?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, it is a 60 cm. I sized this frame so I do not think I would want my stem raised that much, has anyone ever had to cut this part off ?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Besides cutting the extra head tube material off, you will need to re-surface the head tube to make sure the top and bottom of the head tube are parallel to each other. Otherwise the head set will not seat perfectly.

Better let a pro-shop to this ...


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

I will take it in to cut and face ( I think this is what you mean right ? ) 

What are peoples thoughts on quality of master light frames. What I mean specifically is are paint blemishes and the like the norm ?

I have only ever had one other Colnago and it was a Crystal several years ago it was one color so I never really noticed any issues.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Anthony said:


> Thanks for the replies, it is a 60 cm. I sized this frame so I do not think I would want my stem raised that much, has anyone ever had to cut this part off ?


The seat tube is also raised by the same amount. Not sure why you'd want to cut it off--that's the way they design the frames in that size. Supposed to result in a lighter/stiffer frame. I have a 62 and run 10cm of spacers and a rise stem even--then again I'm old and slow and my back is not all that flexible.

//look at the drop I have even with 10cm of spacers and a rise stem...with a racing stem and no spacers you'd be WAY down there.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

to be completely honest it is more a visual thing, I could get away with or without it as my stem has a rise as well. I guess it just looks odd and it is marked almost like it is a cut line.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Anthony said:


> to be completely honest it is more a visual thing, I could get away with or without it as my stem has a rise as well. I guess it just looks odd and it is marked almost like it is a cut line.


Might want to check the warranty-cutting the frame is usually a no no.

b21


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

I might be s.o.l. anyway due to the changing of the guard with the US distributor for Colnago, not sure who will be handling this IF I ever had a issue.

What do you think about this. There are several spots on the frame where masking of whatever method used to paint it did not quitw come out perfect ?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Anthony said:


> What do you think about this. There are several spots on the frame where masking of whatever method used to paint it did not quitw come out perfect ?


Unfortunately, pretty common IMO on Euro frames. Euro frames also don't usually come very well prepped--make sure you chase and face before assembling.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*I second the careful frame prep*

My NOS Tecnos had a BB with the threads chromed. OOPS! Cost me a few bucks, but my LBS, run by a crusty old mechanic, was able to chase them clean. I got an earful, and he is a Colnago lover!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not too impressed with the paint job on my Cristallo, but the bike rides awesome. Super quick handling and super comfortable compared to my old ride. Don't get me wrong, the bike looks stunning, but when you are paying that kind of money for a frame you would think that it is painted in a booth and there will be no dust or debris in the paint. If it was painted in a booth, it sure is one crappy booth or just a terrible painter. Also, I never would have expected the paint to flake off the bottom of the fork after the wheel was attached to the bike. However, I still love my Cristallo and I just bought another Colnago. If you are going to ride it, it is going to get messed up anyway. If you are going to race it, fogetta bout it.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

ANOTHER COLNAGO! Way to go!! What did you get??


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I ended up buying a Colnago Oval Krono time trial frame. Now, I am working on a racing frame that I can break and not cry over.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome. Another Colnago. Did you get the Alloy Krono or the Carbon Krono? Where are you getting it from? Nice way to end the year!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I ended up getting an alloy Krono. For the few time trials that I do, I just could not justify the expense of a carbon Krono. This frame was used by a pro cycling team last year and it has two little chips in it that will cover up with black enamel. I ended up paying $945 for it and it will be arriving the day after Christmas if there aren't any shipping delays. A carbon Krono costs somewhere in the range of $5,000. My wife would have thrown me out of the house.

Now, I am trying to work out a deal on a Dream, Active, Active Plus, Active Plus 2, or Mix for race use. I'll be racing Cat 5/Master 35+ crits this year and I just know there will be a crash along the way. If I have to crash a Colnago, I would prefer it to be an aluminum frame or a repairable frame with Chorus on it instead of my Cristallo/Record bike. I am debating the purchase of a C40 or C50 for racing because those frames are repairable. The problem with the Cristallo is that it isn't repairable.

The racing frame might end up being a new year's present to myself, or maybe an end of tax season gift to myself (i.e., I'm a CPA). I'll just have to see what I can work out before the racing season starts.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are looking for a repairable frame, you might want to check with one of your local welders or framebuilders first. I suggest this only because a friend of mine inherited an alu Colnago with a small crack in the headtube (due to some idiotic headset installer). He was not sure if it could be fixed. I called Toby Stanton at Hot Tubes, who's built and repaired hundreds of frames. He said there was nothing he could do for Colnago. Good luck.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Regarding the aluminum frame, I am viewing it as a throw away frame if it gets wrecked. The only frames I would bother getting repaired are a lugged carbon fiber bike like the C40, C50, Extreme Power, or Extreme C. I have seen a C50 repaired by Mike at Maestro and it looked pretty good. I believe the top tube was replaced and the entire frame was repainted for $800.

When I raced as a junior, I had a couple of pretty bad crashes on a steel frame and we were always able to bend the frame back into shape and smash the rims back into something that could be trued up.

I can live with a $1,000 loss per crash. What I cannot live with is a $4,000 loss per crash. Of course, I am hoping that I never crash.

I would really love to get the Extreme Power, but my wife wouldn't just kick me out of the house, she would divorce me. So, that will have to wait until the winter of 2007/2008 depending on how racing goes this season.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

"fabsroman", I also have to wait a long time before I got my wife's permission to buy another Colnago, almost 15yrs to be exact.

I have noted a few sources that have repaired Colnago CF bikes, Calfee is another one, and yes, Mike at Maestro is the other one (but don't tell "dnalsaam" that  )

Good Luck. By the way "fabsroman", any more updates on your Colnago Cristallo?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

We had some really warm weather last week for this time of year, so I took it out on Saturday and Sunday. On Saturday I did a route that included a 800 foot climb with a bunch of switchbacks and I was able to do most of the climb sitting in the saddle in a 39x21 or 39x23. I only had to get out of the saddle for some of the switchbacks. Now, on the descent, I was really trying to learn the bike. On my old bike, I would descend in a 53x13, but with the Cristallo I was in the 53x11. I could barely make a full turn on the pedals before the next switchback was upon me. The bike was really quick with steering too. On the first turn I was completely surprised at how quickly it dove into the turn. I ended up taking the turn way too sharp. All in all, that was the quickest descent I have ever done on that mountain. It was over before I even knew it. That was also one of the best rides I had on that route.

On Sunday, I was riding on a rode that was relatively flat that would take me into Washington, DC. A lot of cyclists use it. I was passing people right and left and I really was having a good time. I do a 10 mile loop on this road that includes a decent climb by the Mormon Temple. On my second loop, I got caught at a traffic light. After it turned green, I took off and was stopping at a stop sign further up the road to let a car go through the intersection. Right after the car finished going through the intersection, two 20 something year old guys shot through the stop sign as I was just starting to accelerate. I chased them down and the guy in the back kept looking over his shoulder to see if I was still there. They were going to have to try a lot harder than that to drop me. The lead guy pulled over to change leads and I just took off because my hill was coming up and I knew they would be opting to continue on the flat road, and I was right.

I love the Cristallo, but I just need a little more time practicing the technical descents.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Warm weather?! Lucky dog...What was your previous ride?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think my previous ride was the weekend before that. The weather was pretty good that weekend too. I did a 32 mile out and back and felt like complete crap at the end of it because my blood sugar had dropped (i.e., I missed snack time). All in all, the bike is working out pretty well.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry, I actually meant previous bicycle. I went from steel frame to the C50 and am blown away. Lively yet smoooooooth. Sounds like you are enjoying same experience.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry, I am a little slow sometimes. My previous ride was purchased in 1986 by my parents when I was 15 years old and racing as a junior. The frame was a steel Mino Denti Master with crimped Columbus SL tubing, Campy Super Record components throughout, Cinelli stem and bars, and a little later on Look pedals replaced the Campy Super Record toe clip pedals. I have been riding that bike for the past 20 years, and the difference between the Colnago and my old bike is insane. At first, I thought I could use my old bike for crit racing this upcoming year since I am trying to get back into it. However, the more I think about it, the more impossible it seems. So, I will be back at the drawing board trying to figure out how to get my 3rd Colnago in a year so that I can have one to wreck that I will not cry too much about. I am just hoping that I am not slow as molasses when spring gets here.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sorry for the off topic but . . .*



fabsroman said:


> So, I will be back at the drawing board trying to figure out how to get my 3rd Colnago in a year so that I can have one to wreck that I will not cry too much about. I am just hoping that I am not slow as molasses when spring gets here.


Hey Fabrosman, why don't you visit the Nashbar site and pick up one of their $199 road frames? I just picked up a Nashbar 130 mm stem for $24, ergo 44mm bar for $16, and a seatpost for $16. Don't have to worry about crashes with this stuff rrr:. Win on that and watch the faces of the guys you beat . . .

Seriously, I did pick up these parts (sans frame) from Nashbar just to do a mockup on my C50. Don't want to make an $800 mistake on the Cinelli RAM2 bar :yikes:.

I weighed the parts and they are not bad! 177 gms for the stem (130 mm after all), 255 for the bar, and 257 for the post - all Alu. Cheapest stuff I could find. Fit and finish is surprisingly good and the post looks bulletproof; I might even use the stem on my Douglas Ti to see how a 130 mm works . . .

I plan to install these Nashbar parts on the C50 and take a pic with the Campy Boras . . . :lol:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Clevor,

That isn't a bad idea, and I had actually been looking at some Leader frames to try the idea on, but I think I am just going to get an aluminum Colnago frame. Who knows, only time will tell.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Clevor,
> 
> That isn't a bad idea, and I had actually been looking at some Leader frames to try the idea on, but I think I am just going to get an aluminum Colnago frame. Who knows, only time will tell.


Too bad you are in the States. If I was racing and I wanted to be on a Colnago, wouldn't even do it on a Mix. I've seen the Colnago Arte here in LBSs in Japan, and it's a pretty nice deal. The bike is made in Taiwan but has the classic Colnago geometry ('cept sloping frame). Alu with carbon fork and seat/chainstays (!). The paddle-shaped stays look exactly like the Extreme-C. The paint job, though a bit busy, is really superb for a machine job. The bikes sold in Japan come race-ready if you don't mind the weight, with full Ultegra, FSA carbon crank, and SH550 wheelset. Also Colnago saddle. The bar, stem, post are Colnago generic (probably Alu Taiwan) painted to look like carbon fiber. The price is around $2500 complete. 

Yup, authentic Colnago stickers like a C50 are on the bike and there is one that says designed in Italy and made in Taiwan. It's nice of Colnago to admit this (listening Pinarello?).

This bike competes favorably with the Pinarello Gallileo, but has a better paint job and is probably lighter. No way the generic Pin crank matches the FSA though. And the Arte has carbon fiber seat AND chainstays. You can get the EITA paint job that will fool people into thinking you got a very $$$ bike there.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Right now, I am leaning toward the Active Plus 2 with a Chorus 2007 gruppo on it and some Cinelli Ram bars to match the ones I have on my Cristallo. I am going to go a cm smaller on the frame and I am going to go with a traditional frame size in 53 cm. My Cristallo is a 50 sloping which has the exact dimensions of the 54 traditional. I want a slightly smaller frame for the crits. Hopefully, there will be no crashes, but if there are, I am hoping that there will only be nicks on the frame and the frame can eventually be painted again.


----------

